

Fotoblur public beta launches - lanceusa
http://www.fotoblur.com

======
earle
im not sure what the point of this is? how does it scale?

seems like flickr's interestingness model is much more.. well,.. interesting

~~~
lanceusa
Well, I appreciate your opinion about 'interestingness' but whats the point of
google when there was yahoo?

~~~
earle
Google did something better than Yahoo at the time. So again, I'm very much
still unsure about to how this is better.

